
Some new climate models are projecting extreme warming. Are they correct? - makerofspoons
https://www.yaleclimateconnections.org/2020/07/some-new-climate-models-are-projecting-extreme-warming-are-they-correct/
======
ttonkytonk
Basically the article says, "probably not", while pointing out the uncertainty
of variables, particularly cloud cover.

